# ADBA Show in NC April 21st & 22nd



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

3 Conformation Shows & 2 weight pulls.. who alls going?


Haywood County Fairgrounds 
758 Crabtree Rd
Waynesville,NC


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd like to go, but not sure if I'll be able to. You know the "goose" won't make it that far anyways since I can't go below a 1/2 a tank.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'd like to go, but not sure if I'll be able to. You know the "goose" won't make it that far anyways since I can't go below a 1/2 a tank.


Dude ur butt better definitely be saving for nationals in Oct!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm trying like hell! Kids wearing me thin though... I'll figure it out though.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bev you better be at Nationals, Jessie wish I could but I believe the Dewey, OK show is that weekend. But I will be at Nationals for sure, can't wait to see you all


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Bev you better be at Nationals, Jessie wish I could but I believe the Dewey, OK show is that weekend. But I will be at Nationals for sure, can't wait to see you all


Kool :woof: can't wait!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Me either


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> Bev you better be at Nationals, Jessie wish I could but I believe the Dewey, OK show is that weekend. But I will be at Nationals for sure, can't wait to see you all


I'm gonna do my best mah... Gotta figure out how to get the money up lol.
Jessie, we may have to pitch in on a rental and get a big SUV or something. If the goose would make it, we'd have plenty of room lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm gonna do my best mah... Gotta figure out how to get the money up lol.
> Jessie, we may have to pitch in on a rental and get a big SUV or something. If the goose would make it, we'd have plenty of room lol.


Wed never get all the dogs in there.. ill be taking like 6the of them to nationals..lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Bev you better be at Nationals, Jessie wish I could but I believe the Dewey, OK show is that weekend. But I will be at Nationals for sure, can't wait to see you all


Sure if the same weekend. I will try and go to nationals too though. We will see how the dogs are on points and stuff coming up on nationals.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

circlemkennels said:


> Wed never get all the dogs in there.. ill be taking like 6the of them to nationals..lol


Lol... you're so right. Maybe I should convert my non-running car into a dog trailer lol. I can see it now, yank the seats, steering wheel, gear shift, everything, and box it all in so I can fit crates in it. Call it the "Pit Pulley System" lol. Idk.. just bein goofy this morning.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol... you're so right. Maybe I should convert my non-running car into a dog trailer lol. I can see it now, yank the seats, steering wheel, gear shift, everything, and box it all in so I can fit crates in it. Call it the "Pit Pulley System" lol. Idk.. just bein goofy this morning.


Girl you're crazy.. lol.. I do need a bigger dog trailer.. I can only get 6 in mine now


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol, you know it!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm planning on being there.Hopefully the husband won't mess up my plans lol.

We need to all get together for nationals


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

That is what I am saying Lisa.  Rudy bring it, you know you gonna do great with your crew


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Well I know we will deffinately be at nationals.. gotta get some practice in with my new boys first.. lol... im excited well all get to hang though ..  Bev you better get your butt in gear!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

circlemkennels said:


> Well I know we will deffinately be at nationals.. gotta get some practice in with my new boys first.. lol... im excited well all get to hang though ..  Bev you better get your butt in gear!


Yes ma'am! Lmao.. I'm doing what I can here... gonna start hiding money from myself lol.


----------

